# Pre show



## tjp1297 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey guys in 2 weeks from my first show. I need to figure out if i need to fat load or carb load though. Macros are 250 G protein 100g carbs and fats are almost non existent for this next week. I hear two schools of thought. One says deplete then carb load. The other says junk load pre show. I have to make weight which shouldn't be a problem. I'm 5-7 172lbs right now. Gotta make 165.4 at weigh ins. Any help is much appreciated. I'll be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Aug 12, 2016)

It's all individual. You should know how your body responds to various foods. I think junk loading is stupid, you will end up a watery mess unless you do a lot of 11th hour shit to make up for it, and end up looking worse than if you'd simply continued your diet up to the show. Some guys can get away with it but these guys are usually working with someone. Think back throughout your diet to when you were the fullest you could possibly be. What were you eating at the time? That's gonna be your best bet for coming in full. Usually it's a starchy carb, personally I like pasta for this. You can deplete if you want to 5-6 days out from your show but if you're on 100g of carbs you're probably pretty depleted already. Id double my carb intake around 4 days out, each day see how you look when you wake up. Add carbs as needed but space them out through the day. Cramming a shit load of food into your body the day before a show is a surefire way to look bloated onstage.


----------



## tjp1297 (Aug 12, 2016)

I gotcha man thanks. I had a trainer up until now but we had a falling out over gear, I decided it was best to stick to it naturally. After a crazy cheat meal im always the biggest and most vascular. But I don't want to cram before. My thoughts were build up pre show and after weigh in start with some fats spread out? And cut water Friday? Kinda screwed in regards to diet for the last week. I had it all done for me until this week.


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Aug 12, 2016)

Are you competing in a tested federation? Because if not good luck. Not using gear though will make the load more simple since your fluid balance is not likely to go crazy.


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Aug 12, 2016)

Honestly I'd run your standard diet right up to the show, except increase carbs like I mentioned heading into it. Water wise I'd drink regular all the way to friday, then Friday cut it in half. Morning of show just sips. I'd ramp my water up to around 2 gallons over the next week so you're really pushing it in there. When you half it you will drop a good bit of water before your body catches up to your intake. You can hold that sweet spot for several hours. If you need to drop a little bit of sub q fluid the day before, sit in a sauna and sip water. Taste your sweat until it is no longer salty. Works pretty good and is predictable unlike diuretics. Speaking of if you feel you need one, coffee the morning of the show or a couple espresso shots will take care of you. Dandelion root is bullshit.


----------



## tjp1297 (Aug 12, 2016)

its not tested, but I'm competing in the teen division and lightweight open so i should coast in right on target to be at the top of my weight class so i feel pretty good about it. and as for diet ill follow that, so around 200 a day and judge how i look?


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Aug 12, 2016)

Teen you should be alright...any coach pushing you to use gear at that age is not a coach. Stay natural and win shows, you will be so much far ahead later in life if you decide to take that step. If you have good genetics you will beat guys using gear anyway, especially at local level shows.

As for diet, yeah man keep it simple. These last minute things are not gonna make you but they can break you if you go to far with it.


----------



## snake (Aug 13, 2016)

Just me brother but I think your protein is a bit high. I do like your macro approach and would only shift some protein cals to carb cals. I use about the same approach for a hard cut. I don't think doing anything drastic leading up to the last week is a good idea but that's a lot of weight to dump off of someone who should be lean already. When you cut your sodium, you'll dump some water weight but that may only be 2 lbs. I found coffee helped to dry me out. Alcohol also can dry you out but I don't recommend it anyone and defiantly not someone under age. 

Really I think you're doing fine and good luck. Don't forget to post up pics of the final product!


----------



## tjp1297 (Aug 28, 2016)

Won the teen title! also came in 4th in the novice open!


----------



## Rip (Aug 29, 2016)

I believe, if your carbs are low, you should increase your fats. 





tjp1297 said:


> Hey guys in 2 weeks from my first show. I need to figure out if i need to fat load or carb load though. Macros are 250 G protein 100g carbs and fats are almost non existent for this next week. I hear two schools of thought. One says deplete then carb load. The other says junk load pre show. I have to make weight which shouldn't be a problem. I'm 5-7 172lbs right now. Gotta make 165.4 at weigh ins. Any help is much appreciated. I'll be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2016)

tjp1297 said:


> Won the teen title! also came in 4th in the novice open!



Congratulations man that's awesome... 

Your trainer you had a falling out with needs a beating for trying to push a teen into drugs.  Seriously **** him


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 29, 2016)

tjp1297 said:


> Won the teen title! also came in 4th in the novice open!




Congrats!! And like pillar said **** that coach for trying to push you into using gear so young and look you didn't even need it you still won the teen title.  Keep up the hard work man


----------



## Rip (Aug 29, 2016)

When I competed, I cycled my carbs up to a week out. Then, I carb-depleted the last week and carb loaded a day before the show. When I carb-depleted, I took a TBSP of Flax oil with every meaI or shake. I guess fish oi or coconut oil would be good too.  I drank a gallon of water per day. It worked for me.


----------

